# Alte Galerie für Uploads gesperrt!



## Annett (18. Nov. 2008)

Hallo Forengemeinde.

Ab sofort ist die foreneigene Galerie für weitere Uploads gesperrt. Bitte benutzt bis Anfang Dezember die Attachmentfunktion, um Bilder in den Beiträgen zu zeigen.

Bilder, die entgegen unserer Empfehlung *nicht* über die Thumbnail-Funktion aus der Galerie in die Beiträge verlinkt wurden/werden, gehen uns Ende November verloren. 


Im Zuge des Foren-Updates, welches wir am WE 28.11. bis 30.11.2008 durchführen, trennen wir uns von der alten Galerie-Software (PhotoPost).
Die neue vB-Version bietet uns nach dem erfolgreichen Update integrierte, persönliche Galerien, sodass die lange Liste der persönlichen Alben im öffentlichen Album verschwindet. Diese persönlichen Alben können von Euch selbstständig wieder neu bestückt werden. 
Einen Import der bisherigen privaten Galerien wird es aus technischen Gründen definitiv nicht geben. 
Wie bereits oben seit einiger Zeit zu lesen ist - bei Bedarf bitte bis zum 25.11.2008 selbstständig sichern.
Zu diesem Thema wird es zusätzlich noch eine Massenmail geben. 

Die öffentlichen Alben werden wir nach dem 25.11.2008 schließen, grob durchforsten und einen Teil der Bilder entfernen, bevor wir den Versuch unternehmen, diese Bilder in eine neu gekaufte Galerie-Software zu importieren. 

Wir hoffen auf Euer Verständnis.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Annett im Namen des Admin-Teams


----------



## Annett (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Alte Galerie für Uploads gesperrt!*

Hallo zusammen.

Gerade habe ich ca. 3,5h lang alle Image-Befehle aus unserer Galerie um den Zusatz _thumb.jpg ergänzt. 

*Diese Bilder sind mindestens bis zum Wechsel der Software/des Forenupdates am nächsten Wochenende nicht anklickbar=vergrößerbar!*
Also bitte nicht wundern, wenn sich einige der Vorschaubilder nicht mehr vergrößern lassen. 
Wenn alles klappt, geht dies ab dem 01.12.2008 wieder, allerdings mit einer anderen Funktion als gewohnt.
Laßt Euch einfach überraschen und drückt uns kommendes Wochenende ein wenig die Daumen, damit alles klappt.


----------



## Conny (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Alte Galerie für Uploads gesperrt!*

 :beeten1    :gdaumen 

Es fehlt das richtige Smiley zum Daumen drücken  Aber ich mach es einfach


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Alte Galerie für Uploads gesperrt!*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Laßt Euch einfach überraschen und drückt uns kommendes Wochenende ein wenig die Daumen, damit alles klappt.


Hallo Annett

Könnte man vielleicht schon vorher erfahren,.. welches maximale Bildformat für die zukünftige Gallerie als Standard o.k. ist ?  

Ich will parallel auch meine Bilder auf der eigenen Festplatte sortieren und vielleicht schoneinmal eine Serie bearbeiten.

mfG. MIcha


----------



## Joachim (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Alte Galerie für Uploads gesperrt!*

@Micha und alle anderen
Geht mal von 1024x1024 JPG/PNG als Standard-Galerieformat aus, wobei die Dateigröße auf irgendwas zwischen 250 und 500 kb begrenzt werden wird.
Mit einer 90er Qualitätsstufe bei JPG sollte das alles kein Problem darstellen.

Eine Auflösung von 1280x1280 befindet sich noch in der "Prüfung" ...

Die Fotoecke wird wohl wieder eine Sonderstellung mit höheren Auflösungen und mehr kb bekommen.

EDIT: ich meinte natürlich 500 und nicht 2500 kb


----------



## rut49 (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Alte Galerie für Uploads gesperrt!*

Hallo, Annett,
natürlich drücke ich die Daumen, damit Euer "Projekt" gelingt.
Allerdings habe ich da keine Bedenken, was  ihr alles macht... tut...könnt..., einfach SPITZE 
Gutes Gelingen
frostige Grüße aus dem Lipperland Regina1


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Alte Galerie für Uploads gesperrt!*



 und 





, es lässt sich nicht aufhalten mit dem neuen Forum - ist ja auch nötig, denn: 

. Gut, dass ich das nicht machen muss, denn ich 

 wie es ginge ... Ihr alle an den PC's würdet sofort schreien: 

 aber wir haben ja zum Glück Joachim, für ihn und auch die anderen Mods gilt: 

 

 

Wir wünschen den Mods: 

, möge alles klappen, 

 und 

. Unseren 

 habt Ihr jedenfalls. 

 für Eure Mühe.







Der hat zwar mit den Wünschen an die Mods nix zu tun: 

, den fanden wir einfach witzig


----------



## Dodi (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Alte Galerie für Uploads gesperrt!*

Moin Ludwig!

[OT]Dein Beitrag sieht aus wie eine Demo. [/OT]


----------



## Annett (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Alte Galerie für Uploads gesperrt!*

Moin.

 Was ist denn hier los? :shock 

An dem Update nächstes WE sind *Jürgen (Dr.J) und Joachim* beteiligt.
Gerade den, hoffentlich glatt laufenden, Import der öffentlichen Bilder verdanken wir zum größten Teil ausschließlich Jürgen.  
Es gibt leider kein Importtool....

Meiner einer darf am WE vermutlich nur im Notfall mithelfen. Reicht ja, wenn sich zwei Leute an einen 6000er DSL-Anschluß hängen. :smoki 
Ansonsten bin ich mehr oder weniger für das leibliche Wohl aller in unserem Haus befindlichen Gäste zuständig. 

Wieviel beim Updaten schief geht (wir gehen von derzeit 3.5.3 auf mind. 3.7.2), werden wir sehen. :beeten 
Sollte nicht gleich alles zu 100% am Sonntag-Abend funktioniert, hoffen wir auf Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Eugen (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Alte Galerie für Uploads gesperrt!*

Hi Ludwig,

hat Claudia schon Plätzchen gebacken und war vorher in NL zum Einkaufen   



@ Claudia :  Ich will auch welche haben


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Alte Galerie für Uploads gesperrt!*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> [OT]Dein Beitrag sieht aus wie eine Demo. [/OT]



@ Dodi:



 unser Beitrag sieht aus wie eine Demo ?? War uns gar nicht aufgefallen,
aber wenns so ist, denne: 

für den Hinweis, 

 und 



  ​​​


----------



## Joachim (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Alte Galerie für Uploads gesperrt!*

Leute, Leute ...   

Also die künftige Galeriesoftware wurde von mir vorgeschlagen, von Jürgen in eine Pro-Version "verwandelt", wird von mir eingebaut ...

ABER​
...von Jürgen mit den alten Daten wieder befüllt! 

Achja, und vorher von einigen fleißigen Helferlein aufgeräumt.

Ich bins also nicht alleine, wenn sowas gut läuft - aber auch nicht, wenns knirscht im Getriebe.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Alte Galerie für Uploads gesperrt!*

Ist schon 18:00 Uhr durch und die Galerie ist immer noch Online

Skandal


----------



## Joachim (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Alte Galerie für Uploads gesperrt!*

Ja, Kai-Uwe, du kannst sie noch sehen - aber mehr nicht. Da ist man mal nett und dann wirds einem sooooo gedankt.


----------



## Olli.P (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Alte Galerie für Uploads gesperrt!*

*Kai-Uwe*     


er ist gut.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Alte Galerie für Uploads gesperrt!*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst sie noch sehen



Nur ich ?  



			
				Olli.P schrieb:
			
		

> *Kai-Uwe*
> er ist gut.



Pühhh, les ich einfach drüber weg


----------



## Olli.P (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Alte Galerie für Uploads gesperrt!*

Och Uwe,

ist doch nur Spaaaaaß...........

Büdde, büdde nich pöse sein........


----------



## Dr.J (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Alte Galerie für Uploads gesperrt!*

Die Galerie ist nun komplett offline.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Alte Galerie für Uploads gesperrt!*



> We're sorry, but the gallery is closed for maintenance. Please check back soon.



Noch nen Skandal, ist ja in Englisch 


Wird schon


----------



## Dr.J (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Alte Galerie für Uploads gesperrt!*

Geändert für die nicht englischsprachigen.


----------

